# Selenium



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Just wanted to say I would highly recommend selenium tablets rather than brazil nuts and pineapple juice I tried the latter for a few months and never really got a decent thick lining but with selenium tablets I have been getting a really good thick lining for a little bean to implant in..so just need the little bean now     
Cat x


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi cat, where can you get the tablets? I looked in boots but couldn't see them?

Sarah


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Health food shops sell them I think I got mine from Holland and Barrett..


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh cat, glad you posted that as me and dh have been taking selenium supplements this month. got them on sale at holland and barratt aswell. also got zinc as i read thats good too? 

ive just read so many different things that i dont know what im supposed to be doing half the time!


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

I totally agree with Cat - I was doing the whole brazil nut and pineapple juice thing and never got a lining thick enough, although sometimes was only a fraction of a mm away    After taking selenium tablets this cycle my lining was almost 2mm over my clinics minimum    First time ever!!!

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yay glad it worked for you too hun x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh! should i stop taking zinc then?! lol i feel silly now


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Jo, zinc is also needed for egg production and cell divison - along with magnesium, selenium and vitamin A - according to ZIta West. So will be good for you as well as hubby.

Sarah XX


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh thanks sarah!  i shall keep taking it and fingers crossed it will work! wish i was having scans done though to see whether its helping or not


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry to gatecrash but my GP suggested selenium when started on clomid and the second month I got a BFP. Sadly this ended in mc but then after the mc I kept taking the selenium and we had one natural cycle which ended in a BFP - my lovely little girl. I truly, *truly* believe the selenium made all the difference both times.

Good luck ladies!!

  

Karin

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks kw33, emma looks like such a cutie! i shall keep taking the supplements and pray that it works for me too. and everyone else!


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi All 

I saw the link to this and thought i would bring it up again as opposed to creating a new thread on the same thing.

I am in my 2WW, I have taken clomid and when they checked my follicles and lining last week they said I was 6mm which isnt that thick at all... is it too late to take Selenium now that I am in the 2WW?  or should I just get it for the next cycle of this one doesnt work?

Thank you


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Bo

You and me both! On my second cycle with Clomid and by CD15 I've only managed 4.8mm both months. Follies were great so am feeling grrr about the lining. It's a known s/e of Clomid however, so if I don't get a BFP this month I'm going to see my cons and ask to be put on different meds (eg, Puregon) that won't affect the lining.

TBH I think it's probably too late for supplements to have any effect on your current cycle as you're in the 2WW however it's worth starting sooner rather than later, to prepare your body for the next cycle. Implantation doesn't occur until 4-5 days after OV though, so you never know, you might gain that extra 2mm in your lining if you start today!

*Brazil nuts and pineapple do different things...* the nuts contain *selenium* which has been shown to be lower in women who miscarry and men with low sperm counts. It helps get rid of free radicals that are a by-product of toxins that our bodies have to deal with and process.

The RDA for selenium is only 55-60mcg (micrograms not milligrams - microgram symbol is a bit like a "u" with a long tail) and interestingly (I've only just found this out) brazil nuts *can* contain a heck of a lot more than that! I have been eating 4-5 nuts a day for the past month - eeek!

Info about selenium:
http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp

Pineapple on the other hand contains *bromelain* which is a blood-thinning agent, and helps to improve circulation and digestion. Increased blood flow should help improve your lining.

Generally speaking getting a vitamin or mineral from a food source is better than from a tablet, but it seems to have worked well for Cat so you might want to give it a whirl.

For other supplements useful when TTC, here's an overview:
http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

Hope this helps. Let us know how you get on 

/links

And we would always advise that you speak to a qualified practitioner etc before taking any medications, including complimentary therapies


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you KD74

I really appreciate you taking the time to give me a detailed response (FF mermbers are so helpful and supportive wishes I had joined earlier).

I am currently taking Pronatal by Sanatogen not sure if this has selenium in it with the RDA I will check it out. You ahve given me a great link so off to have a more indepth read.

I love pineapple but tend to enjoy eating it fresh not juiced and I read somewhere that this is not the best way to take it as the enzymes get broken down or something like that  . I like Brazil nuts but heard they are fattenning and I cant eat one handful... I suffer from over eating so the entire packet would be devoured in one sitting. 

I am wishing you both loads of luck in your 2WW. Keep me informed too on how you go.

BB x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Bo, no problem  I am really interested in the nutrition aspect of TTC 

Actually fresh pineapple is better than juice - especially the core, as it has the highest concentration of bromelain. Don't bother with any packaged juice that is "from concentrate" as it's way too processed.

Yep, all nuts are high in fat but bear in mind that it is good fat - and good fat is essential to good nutrition too 

I've just had a quick look at the ingredients of Pronatal and unfortunately there's no selenium, so it might be worth you getting some from Holland & Barrett.
http://www.superliving.co.uk/pharmacy/family-health/women-s-health/pregnancy/sanatogen-pronatal-90-tablets.html

I take the Pregnacare multivits and these have 30mcg selenium in them, but in addition I take extra folic acid, B6, L-Arginine, Evening Primrose Oil pre-ovulation then replace with Flaxseed Oil post-ovulation, and Spirulina.

I'm not sure if I'm in the 2WW yet because, although I was due to OV on Weds, my temp hasn't spiked yet so OV might be tomorrow. Poor DH is knackered already 

Good luck honeybee!



/links


----------

